# Telemedicine CPT 93228 93229



## Coder708 (Jan 31, 2018)

CPT lists 93228, 93229, (MCOT) 93298, 93299 (remote loop) as Telemedicine with POS 02.  I am receiving denials stating these CPT's are not Telehealth services.
Has anyone had this issue ?  Do you bill these CPT's as ) Telemedicine?

Thank YOu


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 31, 2018)

These are not telemedicine/telehealth procedures.  Telehealth is defined as a service using 'interactive audio and video telecommunications system that permits real-time communication' between the provider and the patient.  It's a completely different thing from telemetry, which is remote data that is transmitted for interpretation.


----------



## Coder708 (Jan 31, 2018)

thomas7331 said:


> These are not telemedicine/telehealth procedures.  Telehealth is defined as a service using 'interactive audio and video telecommunications system that permits real-time communication' between the provider and the patient.  It's a completely different thing from telemetry, which is remote data that is transmitted for interpretation.




Thank you!!  We had  confusion here because these codes are listed under the telemedicine section of the CPT book


----------



## kbast@cmcvtx.org (Mar 22, 2018)

*Medicare reimburse 93228 and 93229*

we are just going to start using these codes as this service is done from our physicians office but we are curious if Medicare recognizes these codes and pays on them?  in the 2018 CPT they are listed as telemedicine


----------

